
Show HN: I made a progressive web app for https://xkcd.com - theweirdone
https://xkcd-pwa.herokuapp.com/
======
bradknowles
Doesn't seem to work on iOS.

~~~
theweirdone
My bad. Should've tested it on browsers other than chrome. It is working now
on Safari btw, please check it out if you get a chance.

------
theweirdone
Any xkcd fans here? I made a progressive web app for xkcd, with all the usual
features of a pwa(offline loading, installable etc.) I made this to learn
about service workers and performance optimisations, so comments and feedback
are welcome.

